# síguenos en nuestro blog



## neguinha

Hola, No hablo italiano pero necesito una breve frase traducida al italiano. ¿alquien me puede ayudar?.... Síguenos en nuestro Blog y en Facebook, Flickr, Linkedin, Slideshare, Twiter y YoutubeMuchas gracias,


----------



## gatogab

neguinha said:


> Hola, No hablo italiano pero necesito una breve frase traducida al italiano. ¿alqui*é*n me puede ayudar?.... Síguenos en nuestro Blog y en Facebook, Flickr, Linkedin, Slideshare, Twiter y YoutubeMuchas gracias,


 

Seguici nel nostro blog e in facebook...
Visitaci nel nostro blog e in facebook...

1.- falta contexto;
2.- trata de cambiar el título del thread para una mayor comprensión en una futura búsqueda.

Saluditos
Gg


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Seguici nel nostro blog e in facebook...
> Visitaci nel nostro blog e in facebook...
> 
> 1.- falta contexto;
> 2.- trata de cambiar el título del thread para una mayor comprensión en una futura búsqueda.
> 
> Saluditos
> Gg



De hecho, la traducción correcta, de acuerdo a las normas del foro, sería "piccola traduzzione"

Más en serio:
A mi no me convencen del todo las opciones de Gatogab, la primera me parece una traducción literal y la segunda demasiado fuera de la idea.


Pero lo que quería señalar es que la corrección ortográfica de Gatogab está equivocada.


----------



## infinite sadness

"Seguici nel nostro blog..." me parece una tradu*z*ione correcta.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces lo será.


----------



## neguinha

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas 
Os deseo un buen día!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Neuromante said:


> Pero lo que quería señalar es que la corrección ortográfica de Gatogab está equivocada.


Hai dimenticato di scrivere dove e perché.


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che si riferisca all'accento sulla e di alquien.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao is 
vedi, non siamo noi che dobbiamo fare gli enigmisti. 
E' Neuromante che ha detto "questo è sbagliato" e non ha detto cosa né come.
Chi lancia il sasso non deve nascondere la mano, il principio è quello.


----------



## ursu-lab

Comunque l'errore era "al*g*uien", che va scritto senza accento e con la "g" di "gatto".
È stato corretto come se fosse "quién" (=chi), con l'accento e la "q" di "quadro".


----------



## infinite sadness

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao is
> vedi, non siamo noi che dobbiamo fare gli enigmisti.
> E' Neuromante che ha detto "questo è sbagliato" e non ha detto cosa né come.
> Chi lancia il sasso non deve nascondere la mano, il principio è quello.


Non stavo facendo l'enigmista, la correzione di gato è visibile per il fatto che lui usa il colore rosso, cambiando una e senza accento con una é con l'accento.


----------



## Neuromante

Angela hay una (Errónea) corrección ortográfica en el mensaje de Gatogab, una sola y marcada en color rojo. Francamente: Me hubiera parecido insultante hacia Gatogab el señalarla repitiendo toooooodo lo que ponía.


Por otro lado "Neuromante" no ha dicho "questo è sbagliato" "Neuromante" ha señalado qué era lo que está equivocado ¿Donde? Dinde está la falsa corrección? ¿El qué? Que en el texto original NO estaba mal. Es así de fácil.


Ursula: Se me despistó completamente la "Q". Seguramente por lo mucho que salta a la vista que no va tilde


Laura:

Como me imagino la razón de tu comentario, me reafirmo. Lo que dice la DRAE de teatro de cámara es una tontería y no tiene nada que ver con lo que es un teatro de ese tipo. Salvo que seas la primera italiana que sostenga que Goldoni hacía teatro experimental para minorías y que solo se hacen representaciones aisladas del mismo no veo razón para que insistas. Porque ésta es la razón de tu comentario ¿Verdad?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi dispiace di aver causato un litigio. In realtà, io volevo solo mettere pace.


----------



## Neuromante

infinite sadness said:


> Mi dispiace di aver causato un litigio. In realtà, io volevo solo mettere pace.



Si è sempre capito, non preocuparti.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Non stavo facendo l'enigmista, la correzione di gato è visibile per il fatto che lui usa il colore rosso, cambiando una e senza accento con una é con l'accento.


Risposta via _'PM'_


----------

